# Comment faire la clôture de l'exercice avec Ciel Compta Évolution



## carvi84 (17 Juin 2016)

bonjour , 
 je voulais donner aux autres la résolution du problème :
voilà après validation du brouillard je lance le top clôture et j'ai un message me disant que toutes les écritures doivent être validées au 31/12 
La validation du brouillard s'est faite sans problème alors quoi ? 
il S'agit en fait *d'écritures en simulation ( je ne me sers jamais de ça !) qui bloquent tout et qui plus est faussent tout puisque certaines écritures apparaissent en double , une horreur  *après avoir cerné ceci avec l'expert-comptable , il a fallu deux heures , ns avons supprimé ces écritures et notre balance était juste et plus d'écritures en double , 
je  vous le dis car faisant partie des grands comptes cela monte quand même à plus de 550 Euros de maintenance !!! 
après enregistrement puis sauvegarde , nous avons validé le brouillard juste et avons pu faire une clôture et une réouverture d'exercice juste !! 
gare aux écritures en simulation !
j'utilise *ciel compta évolution  13.5* sur pc avec  parralels sur mac  ça tourne très bien d'ailleurs .
A bon entendeur …………….


----------

